# rental



## JannLee (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello, I am looking for a rental for myself and 2 cats. Quiet former librarian. must have outdoor space, terrace, balcony, ... low cost and within walking to center.
Thank you all
Jann


----------



## JannLee (Jan 29, 2019)

*Rental Queretaro*

Santiago de Queretaro 
Thanks
Jann


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

JannLee said:


> Hello, I am looking for a rental for myself and 2 cats. Quiet former librarian. must have outdoor space, terrace, balcony, ... low cost and within walking to center.
> Thank you all
> Jann



https://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/s-renta-inmuebles/santiago+de+queretaro/v1c1098l1516p1

https://www.segundamano.mx/anuncios/mexico?q=Queretaro-renta-casa


https://m.inmuebles24.com/casas-en-renta-en-queretaro.html


https://casas.trovit.com.mx/index.p...at_d.santiago querétaro/sug.0/isUserSearch.1/

You could start with these popular sites to get a good idea of what is available at what price in what areas. With Google Maps street view of the areas as a good assistant. Good luck.


----------



## cordellvh (Feb 14, 2019)

My girlfriend and i are considering a move to Queretaro next year. We feel the hardest part of the move will be locating a suitable home rental that will allow three cats. Any advice on how to approach this subject to a potential landlord? Costs of deposits, etc. ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you rent unfurnished it should not be a big problem


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cordellvh said:


> My girlfriend and i are considering a move to Queretaro next year. We feel the hardest part of the move will be locating a suitable home rental that will allow three cats. Any advice on how to approach this subject to a potential landlord? Costs of deposits, etc. ?


As noted in the above post. I will expand it a bit.

Unfurnished shouldn't be hard to find but furnished which costs about 35 percent more will be hard to find, I suspect. Most places gave ceramic tile floors but if lamanent maybe the owners will no allow 3 cats. They might ask for an extra amount for pets in the deposit which usually is 1 month for unfurnished and sometimes more for furnished. Some owners don't like dogs because they disturb the neighbors and many children are afraid of dogs, but not cats.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We rented the first year we were here with four indoor cats (with all their claws). We signed an annual lease. We took a 10% discount for doing so. The owners had zero problem with our cats. It was a two story house in a very very nice community. All the floors were tiled. There was some wood but the cats didn't bother it. There might have been some claw marks on a screen or two but we left the place in better shape than we found it. It was on the pricey side and one of the things which might have worked in our favor is that we rented through the real estate agent who was helping us find a place to buy and the house we rented was on our list of possibilities. That never did happen.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Facebook "Marketplace" is a good source, you have to jiggle the location but it has a lot of rentals.


----------



## JannLee (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you for everyone's replies.
I can rent unfurnished. my main desire is an outdoor terrace or balcony, ...
I will be in Queretaro on February 25 and will begin looking then.
I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## cordellvh (Feb 14, 2019)

We really fell in love with Mexico over the years, but especially during our two week vacation there last month. So much so, that we want to move there as soon as possible instead of waiting another 7 or 8 years for our beloved pets to finish out their lives. Moving without them would be infinitely simpler but we feel it is worth the extra effort to take them with us. Thank you for the input and encouragement!


----------

